# [Q] Help unbrick AMLogic aml8726-mx tablet



## Futaba0rus (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, i want some help with unbricking an _aml8726-mx_ tablet. It's Prestigio Multipad Prime Duo, 7" 1024x600 tablet with 16gb internal storage and micro-sd card slot. It has only Power and + - volume buttons.

I've bricked it by flashing official firmware with default recovery. Entered recovery, made wipe, than installed update.zip from sd card. Progress bar started to move, indicating what process is on the way. And than in about 20%(no real percentage was in that recovery) tablet first freezed and than turned off. From this point there was no reaction on buttons, no display(even no backlight) - nothing. Connecting it to PC made the power on light flashing every 1 second(i guess). No device found by PC. I've tried turning on with - and + pressed, with both, without pressing anything - no luck.

So it was deep brick. Later i have found some info about 5th and 6th pins on NAND chip inside tablet, if those pins are connected to each other, after turning on tablet will be discovered by PC as M6 device. That worked! After hours dancing around AML usb flashing tool i was able to boot some uboot on tablet, started some recovery(not on the screen, it's still black as night), connect to recovery with ADB and trying to flash BOOT, BOOTLOADER and RECOVERY. 

What i've tried:
1)adb push boot.img, boot loader.img and recovery.img i get from official firmware for this tablet

2)to make sure what my files now exists on tablet. I've pushed them to /cache/ so 

```
#cd /cache/
#ls
```
and ls told me what my .img files are there

3)tried to flash

```
#flash_image boot /cache/boot.img

#flash_image bootloader /cache/bootloader.img

#flash_image recovery /cache/recovery.img
```

And here is a problem - each of those command gave me that:
error scanning partitions exit with code -1

I can't flash bootloaders and recovery. I've googled for days and still dont get it - why that "partition scaning" errors and what should i try.

If anyone can help me with that, or is there some different method of flashing it - i will be highly appreciated. I've used this tablet for less than a week and now it's totally bricked what i can't bring it back to life.


----------



## bal2nis (Feb 21, 2013)

*Same issue*

I have the exact same problem! Could anyone help please?



Futaba0rus said:


> Hi, i want some help with unbricking an _aml8726-mx_ tablet. It's Prestigio Multipad Prime Duo, 7" 1024x600 tablet with 16gb internal storage and micro-sd card slot. It has only Power and + - volume buttons.
> 
> I've bricked it by flashing official firmware with default recovery. Entered recovery, made wipe, than installed update.zip from sd card. Progress bar started to move, indicating what process is on the way. And than in about 20%(no real percentage was in that recovery) tablet first freezed and than turned off. From this point there was no reaction on buttons, no display(even no backlight) - nothing. Connecting it to PC made the power on light flashing every 1 second(i guess). No device found by PC. I've tried turning on with - and + pressed, with both, without pressing anything - no luck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Futaba0rus (Feb 23, 2013)

bal2nis said:


> I have the exact same problem! Could anyone help please?

Click to collapse



Bump, anyone?


----------



## Futaba0rus (Mar 3, 2013)

Futaba0rus said:


> Bump, anyone?

Click to collapse


----------



## FLIPOXP (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi I have a sirius Nvsbl equals this model and also takes AML8726. Turns out my tablet is dead and the clearing to see if you can revive and has a pin GND, TX, RX and vcc and this gives me the idea that it is a port to relive problem is not with that program .. I guess with riff box can but I have this box I have several cables Nokia I'm sure it is compatible (DKU5) the problem is with software that can burn the boot?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergiosebem (Apr 15, 2013)

I have exactly the same problem. I managed to flash it with Crystal batch 3 SW. Can acess shell thru adb, but the screen is black too.

I also have boot.img, recovery.img, factory.img, system, but I don't have the bootloader.

Once I flash it with the files mensioned above the tablet doesn't even boot and I have to shunt the TF boot contacts that exist on the board.

It is a DINO 7.17.
AML8726-MX - dual core 1.5GHz
1GB RAM
8GB internal ROM

According to build.prop (original) the board is:
ro.product.model=DINO7.17
ro.product.brand=MID
ro.product.name=DINO7.17
ro.product.device=g08ref - can't seem to find any firmware with this reference
ro.product.board=g08ref
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi

the original mtd table:
mtd0: 00400000 00100000 "bootloader" 
mtd1: 00800000 00400000 "logo"
mtd2: 00800000 00400000 "aml_logo"
mtd3: 00800000 00400000 "recovery" - have it
mtd4: 00800000 00400000 "boot" - have it
mtd5: 30000000 00400000 "system" - have it
mtd6: 08000000 00400000 "factory" - have it
mtd7: 08000000 00400000 "cache"
mtd8: 90000000 00400000 "userdata"
mtd9: 12d000000 00400000 "NFTL_Part"

Did you fix your tablet?

Could someone help us out here?
:crying:




Futaba0rus said:


> Hi, i want some help with unbricking an _aml8726-mx_ tablet. It's Prestigio Multipad Prime Duo, 7" 1024x600 tablet with 16gb internal storage and micro-sd card slot. It has only Power and + - volume buttons.
> 
> I've bricked it by flashing official firmware with default recovery. Entered recovery, made wipe, than installed update.zip from sd card. Progress bar started to move, indicating what process is on the way. And than in about 20%(no real percentage was in that recovery) tablet first freezed and than turned off. From this point there was no reaction on buttons, no display(even no backlight) - nothing. Connecting it to PC made the power on light flashing every 1 second(i guess). No device found by PC. I've tried turning on with - and + pressed, with both, without pressing anything - no luck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bdzsana (May 4, 2013)

*Same problem here*

I have the same problem with my prime duo, but I have a problem with aml flash tool too. Can you link the files (bootorig... config_progress.xml etc) what are worked for you?


----------



## BenniBenassi (Sep 1, 2013)

I unbricked my android tv box, AML8726-MX g18ref box with a special sd card. I had similar problem....  

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ruyzalim (Sep 1, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> I unbricked my android tv box, AML8726-MX g18ref box with a special sd card. I had similar problem....
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hello,  can you tell us what kind off special SD card?
Thanks


----------



## BenniBenassi (Sep 5, 2013)

ruyzalim said:


> Hello,  can you tell us what kind off special SD card?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes I can.

It is a Generic MX Droid-TV (AML8726-MX G18REF) box, now with AndroidGadget ROM.

I used this program below to create a special SD card (with a new image), which booted and fixed my box, with AndroidGadget ROM.

FILE: DD
FILE: IMAGE
FILE: ROM (pw: androidgadget.co.uk)

The DD program used to create the special bootable SD only works under Win XP (Under VMware is also OK)

I hope it will be of help.

If anyone makes a kernel for this that supports CWM, CPU speed mod and CyanogenMod, I'd be grateful


----------



## ruyzalim (Sep 5, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> It is a Generic MX Droid-TV (AML8726-MX G18REF) box, now with AndroidGadget ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much


----------



## BenniBenassi (Sep 11, 2013)

*WARNING, IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING, THEN DO NOT DO IT.*

*1) THE PROCESS IS ENTIRELY AUTOMATED.
2) NO NEED TO MANUALLY INSTALL ANYTHING ONCE THE PROCESS IS STARTED.
3) THE 2 ERRORS COMING AT THE END OF THE RECOVERY PROCESS ARE PART OF THE PROCESS.

AN IMPORTANT REMINDER:

If you can not follow the instructions correctly or you do not understand them, ASK BEFOREHAND on the FORUM and UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES PERFORM THE RECOVERY.

Under no circumstances should you do any manual installation of any of the files located on the recovery sd card.

The result may be a permanently bricked box with no way to recover.*

*Here is an almost-idiot proof ROM install and UNBRICK method instruction for AML8726-MX (M6) Android TV Box (1gb / 8gb dual core): 
If you manage to brick your box, it is your fault entirely. I did the recovery image for myself and decided to share it with community. Use at your own reponsibility.*

Also known as:
G18REF 
DROIDBOX iMX6
DROIDTV MX
MX2REF 
MATRICOM G-BOX MX2
or any generic Android MX Media Box with same hardware, AML8726MX 1G/8G set top box
HD18 V2.2
HD18 V2.21
HD18 V2.22


I created an easy-install SD Card image from this ROM: Matricom G-Box Midnight MX2 v1.1.5+ (ROM DATE = 9th of August 2013)

The ROM was used for creating the special install SD card.

It is very simple to install, just insert a 4gb or larger SD CARD into Windows PC and use this program to set up the card: 

DOWNLOAD THIS:
*http://hddguru.com/software/HDD-Raw-Copy-Tool/HDDRawCopy1.02Portable.exe*

Then use the extracted sd card image file as a source and set a target to your sd card (4 gb), it writes the image, close the HDD RAW COPY program and eject the card (SAFELY - choose eject from PC, right click menu + eject).

DOWNLOAD THIS:
*FILE: Matricom Midnight G-BOX MX2 v1.1.5+ image (August 9th, 2013)*


*WARNING: THIS METHOD WILL ERASE EVERYTHING FROM YOUR MX BOX AND INSTALL A NEW ROM. USE AT YOUR OWN DISCRETION.*

As an added BONUS this will UNBRICK your device in case it is bricked.


*Matricom image (Android 4.2.2): OTA works for XBMC etc*
- Make sure MX device is powered off and power cable removed.
- Insert SD card you just created.
- Insert a match or a toothpick to reset hole - you will feel a click. (it is the AV hole in the back)
- Power on the MX box by inserting power cable, while holding the match in the reset hole.
- It will boot to recovery and start installing ROM.
- After finishing it will give 2 errors - these do not matter.
- Remove power cable and insert it again, the device will boot as MATRICOM MIDNIGHT G-BOX MX2

This is how the board looks from inside: *(NO NEED TO OPEN FOR INSTALLING)*


----------



## jackhill (Sep 17, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> *Here is an almost-idiot proof ROM install and UNBRICK method instruction for AML8726-MX (M6) Android TV Box (1gb / 8gb dual core): *
> 
> Also known as:
> G18REF
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this

Question, I thought Matricom prevented loading their firmware on non Matricom boxes, will this definitely work on a DroidTV MX?

Thanks


----------



## BenniBenassi (Sep 18, 2013)

jackhill said:


> Thanks for this
> 
> Question, I thought Matricom prevented loading their firmware on non Matricom boxes, will this definitely work on a DroidTV MX?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



IF IT IS one of these and the board looks like the one on the picture:

G18REF
MX2REF
GENERIC MX MEDIA BOX
HD18 V2.2
HD18 V2.21

*Make sure you check it is the correct hardware.
Don't forget to back up anything you need from it, since this will format everything and install a new rom.*

*  ANSWER IS: YES

This is a special AMLogic Boot SD card image and YES it works.

*

*This is how the MX box looks like:

MX Android 4.2.2 TV Box XBMC Amgloic 8726-MX Dual Core Unboxing*


.


----------



## diabetu (Sep 19, 2013)

*can not to flash the firmware with usb metode*

Hi to all!

I have a problem with my eboda e300 tablet!

Tablet is bricked and works strange!!

With tablet off when connect this to pc into amlogicburnning software is detected like  "standard enhanced" without press the button power and home.

My problem : can not to flash this tablet with original firmware!

Log is:
W/ Import upgrade file E:\Android\AML8726MX\eboda E300_SW-pc-1113-RD_20121129.zip
W/ [P3][20:50:01]Loading spl ...

W/ [P3][20:50:02]Transfer Complete! total size is 18556 Bytes

W/ [P3][20:50:04]Transfer Complete! total size is 500204 Bytes

W/ [P3][20:50:16]After load uboot, disconnect, mBurnWaitCount: 9

W/ [P3][20:50:19]After load uboot, disconnect, mBurnWaitCount: 12

W/ [P3][20:50:21]wait uboot run ,scan system again!!!

W/ [P3][20:50:22]After load uboot, disconnect, mBurnWaitCount: 15

W/ [P3][20:50:25]After load uboot, disconnect, mBurnWaitCount: 18

W/ [P4][21:47:32]Identify get 0, maybe device is reset, back from 0 step and retry


When try to flash this command work :
<command sn="0" path="usb_spl.bin" address="0xd9000000" run="true">load spl</command>
<command sn="1" path="u-boot-orig.bin" address="0x8f800000" run="false">load uboot</command>
<command sn="2" >crc 0x8f800000 size value</command>

and stopped here :
<command sn="3" >run 0x8f800000</command>
In this moment the tablet is not detected into hardware device!!

Thanks to all to any sugestion!:crying:


----------



## jackhill (Sep 20, 2013)

Confirmed working on my DroidTV MX 

Thanks so much


----------



## joeblow3 (Sep 20, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> *Here is an almost-idiot proof ROM install and UNBRICK method instruction for AML8726-MX (M6) Android TV Box (1gb / 8gb dual core): *
> 
> Also known as:
> G18REF
> ...

Click to collapse




Must be an idiot. I can't get the card to flash without an error writing after it says 100.  If I try it the box boots into recovery but nothing flashes to the box..  I've tried 2 different sd cards


----------



## BenniBenassi (Sep 21, 2013)

joeblow3 said:


> Must be an idiot. I can't get the card to flash without an error writing after it says 100.  If I try it the box boots into recovery but nothing flashes to the box..  I've tried 2 different sd cards

Click to collapse



Your box is not the correct hardware for this ROM.

It is not for other hardware than mentioned in my OP.


----------



## 6hzzz (Sep 23, 2013)

It can work in the G02REF(1gb / 4gb dual core)?

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------




BenniBenassi said:


> *Here is an almost-idiot proof ROM install and UNBRICK method instruction for AML8726-MX (M6) Android TV Box (1gb / 8gb dual core): *
> 
> Also known as:
> G18REF
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BenniBenassi (Sep 23, 2013)

I have no idea but I think NOT.



Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Futaba0rus (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, i want some help with unbricking an _aml8726-mx_ tablet. It's Prestigio Multipad Prime Duo, 7" 1024x600 tablet with 16gb internal storage and micro-sd card slot. It has only Power and + - volume buttons.

I've bricked it by flashing official firmware with default recovery. Entered recovery, made wipe, than installed update.zip from sd card. Progress bar started to move, indicating what process is on the way. And than in about 20%(no real percentage was in that recovery) tablet first freezed and than turned off. From this point there was no reaction on buttons, no display(even no backlight) - nothing. Connecting it to PC made the power on light flashing every 1 second(i guess). No device found by PC. I've tried turning on with - and + pressed, with both, without pressing anything - no luck.

So it was deep brick. Later i have found some info about 5th and 6th pins on NAND chip inside tablet, if those pins are connected to each other, after turning on tablet will be discovered by PC as M6 device. That worked! After hours dancing around AML usb flashing tool i was able to boot some uboot on tablet, started some recovery(not on the screen, it's still black as night), connect to recovery with ADB and trying to flash BOOT, BOOTLOADER and RECOVERY. 

What i've tried:
1)adb push boot.img, boot loader.img and recovery.img i get from official firmware for this tablet

2)to make sure what my files now exists on tablet. I've pushed them to /cache/ so 

```
#cd /cache/
#ls
```
and ls told me what my .img files are there

3)tried to flash

```
#flash_image boot /cache/boot.img

#flash_image bootloader /cache/bootloader.img

#flash_image recovery /cache/recovery.img
```

And here is a problem - each of those command gave me that:
error scanning partitions exit with code -1

I can't flash bootloaders and recovery. I've googled for days and still dont get it - why that "partition scaning" errors and what should i try.

If anyone can help me with that, or is there some different method of flashing it - i will be highly appreciated. I've used this tablet for less than a week and now it's totally bricked what i can't bring it back to life.


----------



## no_spam_for_me (Oct 5, 2013)

*For those who are interested in*

The package offer by BenniBenassi is a merge of
1. the MIDNIGHT-RECOVERY-SD-CARD found here at the Matricom-web-side
2. an actual full (Manually Updating Firmware) "Matricom G-Box Midnight MX2 Firmware" you can found here (in his case the 1.1.5)


*A little view behind the "secrets"*
Hidden trash on the SD generated by MAC OS X (I think not really need  ):
.fseventsd
.Spotlight-V100
.Trashes
._.Trashes

"Trash" on the SD generated by Android (I think not really need too  ):
.LOST.DIR

Important SD files:
factory_update_param.aml
uboot-wyst-a11.bin
uImage_recovery

SD Version "factory_update_param.aml"

```
--set_efuse_version="version=1,mach_id=0xb8e"
--set_efuse_ethernet_mac
--wipe_data
--wipe_cache
--wipe_media
--update_package=/sdcard/UWS102912pusa_121122gbox_ext.zip
--wipe_data
--wipe_cache
--wipe_media
```

wipe =>
Erasing data...
The Android operating system partitions the internal storage of your device into different sections, including sections for userdata (--wipe_data) and cache (--wipe_cache).
Cache is for data of frequently-accessed apps.
Media (wipe_media)??? perhaps "/system/media/"...

--update_package=root: path =>
root means in this case "/sdcard"
path means FULL name of the package in this case "/UWS102912pusa_121122gbox_ext.zip"


If you want to merge the SD version with an actual full MX2 firmware, you have to copy all files of the archive into the SD-Card, perhaps without the new "factory_update_param.aml".
In the case of 1.1.5 are these:
mx2update.zip
recovery.img

The new "factory_update_param.aml" in the archive:

```
--update_package=/sdcard/mx2update.zip
--wipe_cache
```

The "factory_update_param.aml" at the solution of BenniBenassi:

```
--set_efuse_version="version=1,mach_id=0xb8e"
--set_efuse_ethernet_mac
--wipe_data
--wipe_cache
--wipe_media
--update_package=/sdcard/mx2update.zip
```

So, I think, it would be enough to edit the original SD Version "factory_update_param.aml" like this (but not sure because the wipes after the update_package):

```
--set_efuse_version="version=1,mach_id=0xb8e"
--set_efuse_ethernet_mac
--wipe_data
--wipe_cache
--wipe_media
--update_package=/sdcard/mx2update.zip
--wipe_data
--wipe_cache
--wipe_media
```

I think so too, the "UWS102912pusa_121122gbox_ext.zip" isn't need any longer on the SD-Card...

Greetings


----------



## BenniBenassi (Oct 5, 2013)

no_spam_for_me said:


> The package offer by BenniBenassi is a merge of
> 1. the MIDNIGHT-RECOVERY-SD-CARD found here at the Matricom-web-side
> 2. an actual full (Manually Updating Firmware) "Matricom G-Box Midnight MX2 Firmware" you can found here (in his case the 1.1.5)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it yourself and post an upload for the image!!!


----------



## no_spam_for_me (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a friend of "Help people to help themselves" 

I know the 1.1.6 is available, but the 1.1.5 has a change log, is RC but knows as "stable", but what's about the 1.1.6???...

Greetings


----------



## welhim (Nov 5, 2013)

*zync dual 7 plus tablet*

can you gave me advised with my SYNC tablet just hanging on LOGO ...can anyone please gave me the exact FIRMWARE in this type ? 

CHIPS :AMlogic
          AML8726-MXL
          A-PMF843 00
          MGCN047

BOard ID : AM702-86V -v1.1

thank you the help man!! ... thank you ...


----------



## piperider (Nov 26, 2013)

do you know if this will work on a bluetimes MX5 
Model Number:MX5
Chip:AMLogic AML8726-MX
CPU:Cortex A9 Dual Core 1.6GHz
4GB Nand flash


----------



## piperider (Dec 7, 2013)

I flashed my MX box with this file but its locking up and freezing so I even loaded it back to original same issues I pulled the box apart and took thjis picture and compared to the pic you uploaded it looks like my WIFI is soldered wrong but my WIFI seems to be working can anyone help me thanks


----------



## dardack (Dec 15, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> *Here is an almost-idiot proof ROM install and UNBRICK method instruction for AML8726-MX (M6) Android TV Box (1gb / 8gb dual core): *

Click to collapse



Just wanted to say thanks.  Was having issues with my generic MX box, and really enjoying 1.1.6 of Gbox midnight mx2 so far after using yours to make mine seem like it's legit.  Much appreciation.


----------



## newdroidplayer (Dec 17, 2013)

*System Folders are Read Only*

Thanks so much for posting the procedure for flashing the ROM.  I did exactly the steps you listed and it worked perfectly!

I'm a newbie and now I need help to get the touchscreen working on the MX box.  My problem is when I tried to copy the touchscreen configuration file into the /system/usr/idc folder it wouldn't let me, I kept getting a "Read-only file system" error message.  Is there a way to change the folder settings for writing?  I tried chmod and umount/mount and remount but could not get them to change.  Maybe some settings need to be changed before installing the Matricom image?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## dardack (Dec 17, 2013)

newdroidplayer said:


> Thanks so much for posting the procedure for flashing the ROM.  I did exactly the steps you listed and it worked perfectly!
> 
> I'm a newbie and now I need help to get the touchscreen working on the MX box.  My problem is when I tried to copy the touchscreen configuration file into the /system/usr/idc folder it wouldn't let me, I kept getting a "Read-only file system" error message.  Is there a way to change the folder settings for writing?  I tried chmod and umount/mount and remount but could not get them to change.  Maybe some settings need to be changed before installing the Matricom image?
> 
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

Click to collapse



Download ES File explorer, under tools is option to mount /system R/W instead of Read.  Then you can remove unwanted Sys apps also (like Gmail, I don't need gmail popping up on my TV telling me I got new mail, my phone is for that, plus some others I removed).  

Make sure you have SuperSU or another superuser app to grant ES File Explorer Root to enable R/W.


----------



## newdroidplayer (Dec 17, 2013)

dardack said:


> Download ES File explorer, under tools is option to mount /system R/W instead of Read.  Then you can remove unwanted Sys apps also (like Gmail, I don't need gmail popping up on my TV telling me I got new mail, my phone is for that, plus some others I removed).
> 
> Make sure you have SuperSU or another superuser app to grant ES File Explorer Root to enable R/W.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion dardack, I installed ES File Explorer, a nice, useful app to have.  However, I still can't write to the /system/usr/idc folder.  I gave it superuser root and tried to change the permissions but it always gave me "Sorry, operation failed".  The current folder permission is rwx r-x r-x, which I'm not able to change.  Folder properties: Owner is root, Group is also root, maybe that's the problem.  I tried changing Group to something else but it always gave me the error "Sorry, operation failed".  I rebooted the machine and tried it again but same problem.

I also tried it again in terminal emulation but still would not allow me to write to /system/usr/idc/ folder.

Any more suggestions, please?  Maybe I need to reinstall the underlying ubuntu to change those folder permission settings?  I'm a newbie, I don't know how complicated that would be or if that's even possible.


----------



## dardack (Dec 17, 2013)

newdroidplayer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion dardack, I installed ES File Explorer, a nice, useful app to have.  However, I still can't write to the /system/usr/idc folder.  I gave it superuser root and tried to change the permissions but it always gave me "Sorry, operation failed".  The current folder permission is rwx r-x r-x, which I'm not able to change.  Folder properties: Owner is root, Group is also root, maybe that's the problem.  I tried changing Group to something else but it always gave me the error "Sorry, operation failed".  I rebooted the machine and tried it again but same problem.
> 
> I also tried it again in terminal emulation but still would not allow me to write to /system/usr/idc/ folder.
> 
> Any more suggestions, please?  Maybe I need to reinstall the underlying ubuntu to change those folder permission settings?  I'm a newbie, I don't know how complicated that would be or if that's even possible.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I installed 1.1.5 from this thread to make my clone look like a Gbox mx2.  I then let it OTA update to 1.1.6.  I then installed ES File Explorer, went into options and changed /system to read/write.  It let me.

Sorry I don't know what else you can do.


----------



## BenniBenassi (Dec 19, 2013)

piperider said:


> I flashed my MX box with this file but its locking up and freezing so I even loaded it back to original same issues I pulled the box apart and took thjis picture and compared to the pic you uploaded it looks like my WIFI is soldered wrong but my WIFI seems to be working can anyone help me thanks

Click to collapse



Since you have cropped out the board hardware version that is need to identify the board and reply to your question, I will do the same and crop out my reply below the line..

********************************************************************************

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




dardack said:


> I'm sorry I installed 1.1.5 from this thread to make my clone look like a Gbox mx2.  I then let it OTA update to 1.1.6.  I then installed ES File Explorer, went into options and changed /system to read/write.  It let me.
> 
> Sorry I don't know what else you can do.

Click to collapse



I personally do not recomment the 1.1.6 version, since it is buggy and Youtube does not work as it should work and all of these strange errors happen....

There are no clones or the one and original G-Box. This is just BS talk from G-Box marketing team. All of the boards come from same factory, the exact same assembly line. One gets G-Box MX2 ROM and a different sticker and thats it.

My sd card recovery gives you the opportunity to use the g-box rom.

And I tried the 1.1.6 version, but it is very buggy and it has issues. Be careful with updating to 1.1.6


----------



## dardack (Dec 19, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> Since you have cropped out the board hardware version that is need to identify the board and reply to your question, I will do the same and crop out my reply below the line..
> 
> ********************************************************************************
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I personally love 1.1.6.  It has resolved all my issues I was having.


----------



## BenniBenassi (Dec 19, 2013)

dardack said:


> I personally love 1.1.6.  It has resolved all my issues I was having.

Click to collapse



What issues did it solve?

For me it *created *these issues:

Youtube playback issues (stutters, slow playback)
Youtube video resizing issues (can only see part of the video, upper left part to be exact)
XBMC needed to be updated, since old version did not work
Boot issues (boot logo was on top left corner)
Many FC-s
+ other


----------



## dardack (Dec 19, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> What issues did it solve?
> 
> For me it *created *these issues:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well xbmc in pre had discoloration and would freeze frame a bunch.

I let it OTA update after using your 1.1.5.  Then I had read you needed new xbmc for 6 so I got that before even trying xbmc.  Didn't import any backups settings as I heard that could create issues.  Now xbmx is almost flawless.

I use you tube out of xbmc not standalone and it works perfect.  The boot logo has always been fine. Not one FC on any program I've tried.


----------



## piperider (Dec 20, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> Since you have cropped out the board hardware version that is need to identify the board and reply to your question, I will do the same and crop out my reply below the line..
> 
> ********************************************************************************
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




No offence but I didn't crop anything out im not hiding anything so that was kind off a **** comment ask me first please don't just assume things.As for the 1.1.6 file I never had an issue with it on my other boxes but this one box I did.Anyway in the end after trying several files I found out the box had an issue and returned it


----------



## newdroidplayer (Dec 21, 2013)

dardack said:


> I'm sorry I installed 1.1.5 from this thread to make my clone look like a Gbox mx2.  I then let it OTA update to 1.1.6.  I then installed ES File Explorer, went into options and changed /system to read/write.  It let me.
> 
> Sorry I don't know what else you can do.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply dardack. I couldn't copy the touchscreen idc file to the idc folder so I bought a genuine unit (the real Matricom G-Box MX2) as I really needed to get the touchscreen working, and I was able to copy the idc file into the idc folder after changing its permissions.  The problem now is the touchscreen doesn't work.  I did a "lsusb" to confirm that the unit recognized my Acer T230H ("ID 408:3000") and it was there, but when I touch the screen nothing happens.

The file I copied into /system/usr/idc/ folder is named "Vendor_0408_Product_3000.idc and has the following content:

touch.deviceType=touchScreen
device.internal=1

with a blank 3rd line.

Does anybody have a clue what the problem might be or maybe for a way of checking if touch is being received by the system?


----------



## dardack (Dec 22, 2013)

newdroidplayer said:


> Thanks for the reply dardack. I couldn't copy the touchscreen idc file to the idc folder so I bought a genuine unit (the real Matricom G-Box MX2) as I really needed to get the touchscreen working, and I was able to copy the idc file into the idc folder after changing its permissions.  The problem now is the touchscreen doesn't work.  I did a "lsusb" to confirm that the unit recognized my Acer T230H ("ID 408:3000") and it was there, but when I touch the screen nothing happens.
> 
> The file I copied into /system/usr/idc/ folder is named "Vendor_0408_Product_3000.idc and has the following content:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2 things.  1. Are you looking to sell your clone? If so pm me.

2. For touch screen since you have genuine I would contact matricom direct.  Or search their forums to see if any one else has had this issue.  Just matricom.com/forum


----------



## newdroidplayer (Dec 27, 2013)

dardack said:


> 2 things.  1. Are you looking to sell your clone? If so pm me.
> 
> 2. For touch screen since you have genuine I would contact matricom direct.  Or search their forums to see if any one else has had this issue.  Just matricom.com/forum

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion.  I sent Matricom an email and am still waiting for a response.  I asked my boss if he wanted to sell the clone but he said no. Sorry.


----------



## Ronald McDonald (Jan 17, 2014)

So what exactly is the difference between the ROM by Matricom and the ROM that is pre-loaded on these supposed "clones"?  Is the the ability for OTA updating??  Are there other features that make the Matricrom ROM superior?


----------



## Futaba0rus (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, i want some help with unbricking an _aml8726-mx_ tablet. It's Prestigio Multipad Prime Duo, 7" 1024x600 tablet with 16gb internal storage and micro-sd card slot. It has only Power and + - volume buttons.

I've bricked it by flashing official firmware with default recovery. Entered recovery, made wipe, than installed update.zip from sd card. Progress bar started to move, indicating what process is on the way. And than in about 20%(no real percentage was in that recovery) tablet first freezed and than turned off. From this point there was no reaction on buttons, no display(even no backlight) - nothing. Connecting it to PC made the power on light flashing every 1 second(i guess). No device found by PC. I've tried turning on with - and + pressed, with both, without pressing anything - no luck.

So it was deep brick. Later i have found some info about 5th and 6th pins on NAND chip inside tablet, if those pins are connected to each other, after turning on tablet will be discovered by PC as M6 device. That worked! After hours dancing around AML usb flashing tool i was able to boot some uboot on tablet, started some recovery(not on the screen, it's still black as night), connect to recovery with ADB and trying to flash BOOT, BOOTLOADER and RECOVERY. 

What i've tried:
1)adb push boot.img, boot loader.img and recovery.img i get from official firmware for this tablet

2)to make sure what my files now exists on tablet. I've pushed them to /cache/ so 

```
#cd /cache/
#ls
```
and ls told me what my .img files are there

3)tried to flash

```
#flash_image boot /cache/boot.img

#flash_image bootloader /cache/bootloader.img

#flash_image recovery /cache/recovery.img
```

And here is a problem - each of those command gave me that:
error scanning partitions exit with code -1

I can't flash bootloaders and recovery. I've googled for days and still dont get it - why that "partition scaning" errors and what should i try.

If anyone can help me with that, or is there some different method of flashing it - i will be highly appreciated. I've used this tablet for less than a week and now it's totally bricked what i can't bring it back to life.


----------



## pinktheater (Jan 30, 2014)

The process is really simple, but what can I do if the box don't get into recovery mode?

I power it off, insert the SD card, put the toothpick in the AV, connect the power but the MX2 never goes into recovery.

Is it all hope lost?


----------



## focus1400 (Feb 1, 2014)

*droidtv mx*



BenniBenassi said:


> *Here is an almost-idiot proof ROM install and UNBRICK method instruction for AML8726-MX (M6) Android TV Box (1gb / 8gb dual core): *
> 
> Also known as:
> G18REF
> ...

Click to collapse



hi thanks for the advice but after install and reboot nothing but the android logo on screen any suggestion would be gratefull thanks for your rom anyway
regards
dave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

focus1400 said:


> hi thanks for the advice but after install and reboot nothing but the android logo on screen any suggestion would be gratefull thanks for your rom anyway
> regards
> dave

Click to collapse




It does not work, nothing happens when holding reset with inserted memory card and pluggin power cable. 

I am using droid tv mx


----------



## BenniBenassi (Feb 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It does not work, nothing happens when holding reset with inserted memory card and pluggin power cable.
> 
> I am using droid tv mx

Click to collapse



Then you are doing something wrong.

It works when done the right way.

Read my instructions and do exactly as they say.

If you want my help, then describe exactly what you did, EXACTLY (LIKE.... EXACTLY)

Example how I want the answer:

1) Downloaded the rar file
2) Extracted the rar file
3) Burned the extracted .imgc file with the HDD raw writer to the SD card 
4) etc etc ...

If you write "I did everything as you said" or "i just dunno"  then its game over from my side, I will not bother to reply.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2014)

BenniBenassi said:


> Then you are doing something wrong.
> 
> It works when done the right way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





So, what i did was,

1) Downloaded the rar file
2) Extracted the rar file
3) Burned the extracted .img file with the HDD raw writer to the SD card 32GB 
4) Once it burnt image on SD card, safely removed SD card
5) Plugged in the SD card in mx android tv
6) Plugged HDMI cable
7) Held reset button through the AV outlet using a toothpick.
8) While holding reset button, plugged in the power cable.
9) And waited, waited, waited, no change, nothing on the screen.

There is a red light that always comes on as soon I plug in the power cable step 8, therefore, my last post stated that there is nothing changing.

Previously, I was using a source (home theater) to connect mx android tv. Once it has stopped working, I tried these steps with source and also directly connected with TV.

Please do let me know if i did something wrong here.

Thanks


----------



## pinktheater (Feb 5, 2014)

Same thing is happening to me but i did something different lately. 

On step 8 hold the button for 1 minute, then release and leave it doing the job. 

After 15 minutes or so go check the screen. I am now seeing the android thingy doing something but it's been there for about 30 minutes. 

I assume it's flashing but i can't confirm it. I'll leave it there to see what happens.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BenniBenassi (Feb 5, 2014)

The mistake is in step 6

You are supposed to remove and plug in THE POWER CABLE

Don't touch the HDMI, leave it connected the whole time.

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## pinktheater (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't get it. 

Your steps on the OP says that you need to have the box turned off, plug the SD card, then put the toothpick in the AV and plug the power back. 

At what point will you connect, disconnect, connect the power?

I'm able to get something on the screen but is this: 






I left it there like for 2 hours, but nothing happened.


----------



## BenniBenassi (Feb 10, 2014)

pinktheater said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Your steps on the OP says that you need to have the box turned off, plug the SD card, then put the toothpick in the AV and plug the power back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Strange. Are you sure you have the same version of the box? Only 1 way to make sure, open up the box and take a picture and post here.

ANSWER: You pull the plug ater the install process is finished and you receive 2 errors. This occurs when you have returned to the Android Recovery screen. There is a menu ....


----------



## pinktheater (Feb 10, 2014)

BenniBenassi said:


> Strange. Are you sure you have the same version of the box? Only 1 way to make sure, open up the box and take a picture and post here.
> 
> ANSWER: You pull the plug ater the install process is finished and you receive 2 errors. This occurs when you have returned to the Android Recovery screen. There is a menu ....

Click to collapse



Got it! Well i'm going to try one last resort. Someone posted me a boot recovery procedure to turn the box back to life too. 

I don't know what else to do. I get to the point where it starts flashing, but then nothing else happens. It shouldn't make a difference if I use an SD or a micro SD with an SD adapter, does it?


----------



## marczydlo (Feb 11, 2014)

*my problem*

have some problem android tv box dual core board HD 18 v2.2 g18 ref
when I try to update w/matricom  114 version ,get stuck on secend screen (first matricom ,secend g-box)
was no way to flash it w any way back. trying midnight recovery sd card (looks like no diff. when I press hiden buttom or no)
then something I press or .... screen show completely diff. thing small robot start moving and after restart system start, but remonte contrl  do not work and I see in setting abaut box: wtk tv stick,(using mouse)
android version 4.1.3,nothing abaut processor
when I restart it ,screen get stuck at big yellow android w/ no system starting
trying to flash w/ image sd card like you -but looks like is no diff. when I press or not the hiden reset buttom
any idea? bricked?
Marek


----------



## marczydlo (Feb 11, 2014)

*bricked?*

board and box outside


----------



## far2gud (Feb 15, 2014)

marczydlo said:


> board and box outside

Click to collapse





BenniBenassi said:


> *Here is an almost-idiot proof ROM install and UNBRICK method instruction for AML8726-MX (M6) Android TV Box (1gb / 8gb dual core): *
> 
> Also known as:
> G18REF
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi Benni,

Would you have an alternative link for the August firmware, the MEGA link keeps failing for me. Have tried multiple browsers, computers etc. Or can I just use the one off the gbox site? I have a clone box

Cheers


----------



## BenniBenassi (Feb 18, 2014)

far2gud said:


> Hi Benni,
> 
> Would you have an alternative link for the August firmware, the MEGA link keeps failing for me. Have tried multiple browsers, computers etc. Or can I just use the one off the gbox site? I have a clone box
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



I do not have an alternate link. I'd have to upload to Mediafire. I will do when have time, cannot give any schedule for this.

gbox site does not have this sdcard link available. This is made by me.

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




marczydlo said:


> have some problem android tv box dual core board HD 18 v2.2 g18 ref
> when I try to update w/matricom  114 version ,get stuck on secend screen (first matricom ,secend g-box)
> was no way to flash it w any way back. trying midnight recovery sd card (looks like no diff. when I press hiden buttom or no)
> then something I press or .... screen show completely diff. thing small robot start moving and after restart system start, but remonte contrl  do not work and I see in setting abaut box: wtk tv stick,(using mouse)
> ...

Click to collapse



You may have managed to brick your box. 

It saddens me when people are doing things they should not do. 

If you have no idea what you are doing then please do not.

What happened, is that you did THIS THING to your nice MX box.

I have no solution for you.


----------



## Apostleuk (Feb 25, 2014)

*How do I edit the rom*



BenniBenassi said:


> I do not have an alternate link. I'd have to upload to Mediafire. I will do when have time, cannot give any schedule for this.
> 
> gbox site does not have this sdcard link available. This is made by me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What tool do i need to edit my Amgloic 8726-MX Rom. I want to install my own xbmc.apx i have made into it.
So when I do a fresh install everything is there all done.
Thank you in advance


----------



## BenniBenassi (Mar 2, 2014)

Apostleuk said:


> What tool do i need to edit my Amgloic 8726-MX Rom. I want to install my own xbmc.apx i have made into it.
> So when I do a fresh install everything is there all done.
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



I know Android system uses ,apk files, I never heard of apx files. I do not know how to help you.

But usually people use Android Kitchen to build Roms.

If I were you, I'd go for Android Kitchen. They have a thread in XDA, do a search....


----------



## MrCeez (Mar 9, 2014)

I tried to reset my box. Using Native linux by croniccorey.  It was working fine then stated playing up freezing etc. So I decided to re flash. It kept my userdata. I tried to reset my user data and cache but it kept freezing during the process. I created a sdcard image to unbrick.  It starts then stops a 1/4 way through. I just want to do a fresh install. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Wallace4793 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi,

I've tried the install method but I'm stuck. I've created the sd card as per the instructions and can see the contents on the card however when I boot with the reset pin I get to the android recovery page with a number of manual options such as reflash from ext etc. the automatic flash does not start.

What have I done wrong?


----------



## MuMikl (Mar 10, 2014)

Can you help me? After upgrade firmware i can't use AV-cable, why? But with HDMI work good...


----------



## Russell_S (Mar 30, 2014)

MrCeez said:


> I tried to reset my box. Using Native linux by croniccorey.  It was working fine then stated playing up freezing etc. So I decided to re flash. It kept my userdata. I tried to reset my user data and cache but it kept freezing during the process. I created a sdcard image to unbrick.  It starts then stops a 1/4 way through. I just want to do a fresh install. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



When I 'updated' my box with the 1.1.5 firmware SD card image it appeared to stop about 1/4 way through as you said but just at the point I was thinking of giving up and pulling the power it suddenly jumped up to 3/4 and then completed. So I would suggest leave it running for 15 minutes or so. Go and make a cup of tea/coffee and by the time you get back it will probably have finished.


----------



## Futaba0rus (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, i want some help with unbricking an _aml8726-mx_ tablet. It's Prestigio Multipad Prime Duo, 7" 1024x600 tablet with 16gb internal storage and micro-sd card slot. It has only Power and + - volume buttons.

I've bricked it by flashing official firmware with default recovery. Entered recovery, made wipe, than installed update.zip from sd card. Progress bar started to move, indicating what process is on the way. And than in about 20%(no real percentage was in that recovery) tablet first freezed and than turned off. From this point there was no reaction on buttons, no display(even no backlight) - nothing. Connecting it to PC made the power on light flashing every 1 second(i guess). No device found by PC. I've tried turning on with - and + pressed, with both, without pressing anything - no luck.

So it was deep brick. Later i have found some info about 5th and 6th pins on NAND chip inside tablet, if those pins are connected to each other, after turning on tablet will be discovered by PC as M6 device. That worked! After hours dancing around AML usb flashing tool i was able to boot some uboot on tablet, started some recovery(not on the screen, it's still black as night), connect to recovery with ADB and trying to flash BOOT, BOOTLOADER and RECOVERY. 

What i've tried:
1)adb push boot.img, boot loader.img and recovery.img i get from official firmware for this tablet

2)to make sure what my files now exists on tablet. I've pushed them to /cache/ so 

```
#cd /cache/
#ls
```
and ls told me what my .img files are there

3)tried to flash

```
#flash_image boot /cache/boot.img

#flash_image bootloader /cache/bootloader.img

#flash_image recovery /cache/recovery.img
```

And here is a problem - each of those command gave me that:
error scanning partitions exit with code -1

I can't flash bootloaders and recovery. I've googled for days and still dont get it - why that "partition scaning" errors and what should i try.

If anyone can help me with that, or is there some different method of flashing it - i will be highly appreciated. I've used this tablet for less than a week and now it's totally bricked what i can't bring it back to life.


----------



## estebanjs (Apr 6, 2014)

*How long does it take?*

Hi, I just downloaded the image and the "HHD Raw Copy Tool" and copied the image with this tool into my SD Card, following the steps on this tutorial. I put the SD into my HD 18 v2.22, put an toothpick in the AV and plug the AC into the device, now the power led is Blue but i can't get video from the HDMI. It's been 10 minutes since y power it up. How do I know if it's installing the ROM? Thanks! :good:


----------



## MuMikl (Apr 17, 2014)

*E-M6 firmware*

Can you help me? I try to install this official firmware: http//wwwenyboxcom/En/news/html/?428html... But installiation process was aborted...
Maybe you can create imgc file with this firmware?

Thanks!


----------



## brocofelipe (May 9, 2014)

*New Link*

First off I want to thank you very much for posting such a detailed solution to this problem.  I understand that you are busy, but I would really appreciate it if you can post a new link to the image you have created.  I have tried to download from the provided link for a couple of days but I have had no luck.  Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## sweeney-t- (May 9, 2014)

*Mx Box Flash Loop?*

Hi Benni,
             I wonder if you can assist me please. I have a mx box (hd 18 v2.22) here that my dad managed to brick(no idea how). It sits with blue led on and no signal on screen(HDMI or AV). I followed your great guide(pretty sure to the letter) using 8Gb card. I get the recovery/loading screen. then at the end I get the 2 x fails, however on removing power lead and replacing it it just starts to do the same process over and over? I also notice it failed to wipe the data and cache,  as well as the 2 fails :-  

                Program version......
  Efuse_write offset=3 data_len=1 , error Efuse data version write size wrong. Failed to write version.

                Program mac........
 Finding Mac.... , Failed to write mac.

    Is this what you would expect? Or has something else gone wrong?    I have also noticed that to boot the card I don't need to hold the hidden av button I just need to put the power cable in with card in for it to start flash. I also tried removing the card when powered down to see if it would boot but just the same no signal without the card. The switch makes the clicking noise so sounds ok...should really have buzzed it to check it when I had the board open to check version in case its faulty. Will try this if you don't already have some ideas what the prob is.

        Do you know or can you think of anything that will help/sort it?


----------



## sweeney-t- (May 9, 2014)

*update.....*

Just a quick update incase it helps(prob get told off!!!)........    when in recovery window I tried manual install, of the 1.1.5 update in your image... aborts after verifying without installing. The same happens with the 1.1.5pre flash. I also tried the 1.1.5 RS and 1.1.6 RS from matricom.net, both of these install and say install complete. However rebooting same problem... No Signal....  Bah!.... HELP!!!!!


----------



## i7demon (May 13, 2014)

Just to let you know the above link:  Matricom Midnight G-BOX MX2 v1.1.5+ image (August 9th, 2013) isnt working! it DL's untill its about 85/95% then stops and ive tried to pause it and play and waiting 50 minutes and nothing happens? is it anywhere else to dl please? :laugh:


----------



## BenniBenassi (May 14, 2014)

sweeney-t- said:


> Hi Benni,
> I wonder if you can assist me please. I have a mx box (hd 18 v2.22) here that my dad managed to brick(no idea how). It sits with blue led on and no signal on screen(HDMI or AV). I followed your great guide(pretty sure to the letter) using 8Gb card. I get the recovery/loading screen. then at the end I get the 2 x fails, however on removing power lead and replacing it it just starts to do the same process over and over? I also notice it failed to wipe the data and cache,  as well as the 2 fails :-
> 
> Program version......
> ...

Click to collapse



These are the 2 errors to be expected.

I suspect you might have a different version of the board, these versions I made and tested them with are only booting when button is pressed.

Also, after removing the power cord, did you also remove the sd card? If you didn't then no wonder it does the automated script again.

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




MuMikl said:


> Can you help me? I try to install this official firmware: http//wwwenyboxcom/En/news/html/?428html... But installiation process was aborted...
> Maybe you can create imgc file with this firmware?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I tried to download this file to check it but I do not understand Chinese and I could not download it...

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------




estebanjs said:


> Hi, I just downloaded the image and the "HHD Raw Copy Tool" and copied the image with this tool into my SD Card, following the steps on this tutorial. I put the SD into my HD 18 v2.22, put an toothpick in the AV and plug the AC into the device, now the power led is Blue but i can't get video from the HDMI. It's been 10 minutes since y power it up. How do I know if it's installing the ROM? Thanks! :good:

Click to collapse



There should be a progress indicator !!! It gives screen info via HDMI during installation.

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------




i7demon said:


> Just to let you know the above link:  Matricom Midnight G-BOX MX2 v1.1.5+ image (August 9th, 2013) isnt working! it DL's untill its about 85/95% then stops and ive tried to pause it and play and waiting 50 minutes and nothing happens? is it anywhere else to dl please? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Try jdownloader.org to download it ........
I think it will help!

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




sweeney-t- said:


> Just a quick update incase it helps(prob get told off!!!)........    when in recovery window I tried manual install, of the 1.1.5 update in your image... aborts after verifying without installing. The same happens with the 1.1.5pre flash. I also tried the 1.1.5 RS and 1.1.6 RS from matricom.net, both of these install and say install complete. However rebooting same problem... No Signal....  Bah!.... HELP!!!!!

Click to collapse



As I specifically warned, do not install anything manually. Follow my instructions or prepare to follow the consecuences. The manual installation does not work and may cause permanent damage to your box.

Try the way I described - it is by far the only easy way to recover a dead box (there are similar methods, but they follow the same prcedure, but in a more complicated way. 

If it does not work, out of luck .......

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




MrCeez said:


> I tried to reset my box. Using Native linux by croniccorey.  It was working fine then stated playing up freezing etc. So I decided to re flash. It kept my userdata. I tried to reset my user data and cache but it kept freezing during the process. I created a sdcard image to unbrick.  It starts then stops a 1/4 way through. I just want to do a fresh install. Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Linux uses different partitions, it may have altered the partiton table.

You will need to hack your box by UART method ..... if you know how ...
Sometimes even UART does not help.

The process takes about 15-20 minutes. BE PATIENT. If you pull the plug too many times during the install, you may end up with an expensive paperweight.



---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




Wallace4793 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've tried the install method but I'm stuck. I've created the sd card as per the instructions and can see the contents on the card however when I boot with the reset pin I get to the android recovery page with a number of manual options such as reflash from ext etc. the automatic flash does not start.
> 
> What have I done wrong?

Click to collapse



You may have the wrong board version ?

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




i7demon said:


> Just to let you know the above link:  Matricom Midnight G-BOX MX2 v1.1.5+ image (August 9th, 2013) isnt working! it DL's untill its about 85/95% then stops and ive tried to pause it and play and waiting 50 minutes and nothing happens? is it anywhere else to dl please? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Try jdownloader.org to download ....


----------



## Diaggello (Jul 2, 2014)

*Cannot Write to Target...*

I ran into a problem with HDD Raw Copy Tool, v1.02. I tried creating the SD using both 4GB and 8GB cards. Both returned the following errors: 

7/2/2014 12:18:03 PM   Write Error occurred at offset 595,394,560   (87)
7/2/2014 12:18:03 PM   Cannot write to target, aborting...
7/2/2014 12:18:03 PM   Average speed: 0.8 MB/s
7/2/2014 12:18:04 PM   Operation terminated at offset 595,394,560    LBA 1,162,880


----------



## Pescadore (Aug 4, 2014)

*HDDRawCopy1.02Portable Aborts*

I've tried on 2 different computers, but I could not get HDDRawCopy1.02Portable to work. It says the task progress completes at 100%, 10.3 MB/s and Current sector: 1,163,064, but the message window says that it aborts, citing:

Write Error occurred at offset 594,477,056 (87)
Cannot write to target, aborting...
Average speed 10.3 MB/s
Operation terminated at offset 594,477,056 LBA 1,161,088

Hence, the rest of the process does not work, and my SD card is left unformatted, or at least not formatted in that is readable in Windows 7.

What exactly does HDDRawCopy1.02Portable do?


----------



## r0undym0oney (Aug 11, 2014)

*it works*

To BenniBenassi

I have an android imx6 droidbox that I tried to update to gotham 13.1 and had troubles with no pictures in videos so

I decided to do a full wipe and fresh reinstall 

So i followed your instructions and worked perfectly love the boot logo on the new rom 

Thanks a lot


----------



## james1089 (Aug 11, 2014)

BenniBenassi said:


> *WARNING, IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING, THEN DO NOT DO IT.*
> 
> *1) THE PROCESS IS ENTIRELY AUTOMATED.
> 2) NO NEED TO MANUALLY INSTALL ANYTHING ONCE THE PROCESS IS STARTED.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is old I know but is it possible I wiped my recovery last time I installed a new rom?
I have noway to get into recovery,it use to work fine with tooth pick.


----------



## napster100 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Not working*



BenniBenassi said:


> *WARNING, IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING, THEN DO NOT DO IT.*
> 
> *1) THE PROCESS IS ENTIRELY AUTOMATED.
> 2) NO NEED TO MANUALLY INSTALL ANYTHING ONCE THE PROCESS IS STARTED.
> ...

Click to collapse



No joy for me, the process took so little time it's like it didnt even try, it finished in less than 2 minutes and I pulled the power cord and USB then reconnected the power and I just get booted into recovery now...


----------



## jizar (Aug 13, 2014)

*Got it*

I had a problem. I followed the instructions to the nail. and when I booted my box all i got was the Green Dude resetting every 5secs.

But I found the problem, It seems that if you use a 8Gb or higher SD card (or MiniSD with adapter in my case) the system format it as a ExFat. 
I tried with a 16Gb SD first and got Android Green guy loop. then i Tried a 8Gb SD. and same thing happened.
Finally I Stole a 4Gb SD from my son's Wii and it worked Flawless.

If anyone had the same problem as I. Try this, it may solve your problem.


----------



## BenniBenassi (Aug 14, 2014)

napster100 said:


> No joy for me, the process took so little time it's like it didnt even try, it finished in less than 2 minutes and I pulled the power cord and USB then reconnected the power and I just get booted into recovery now...

Click to collapse



It's always in one of the following:

WHAT sd card did you use (USE only 4gb sd card)?
WHICH board does your MX box have?
DOES your MX box have some other serious issues?

All of the 4 boxes I have, work flawlessly with this rom.

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




jazz452 said:


> This is old I know but is it possible I wiped my recovery last time I installed a new rom?
> I have noway to get into recovery,it use to work fine with tooth pick.

Click to collapse



This sd card image is supposed to work without any recovery on your board. There might be some other issues.

Try to reapply the image by my method.


----------



## napster100 (Aug 14, 2014)

BenniBenassi said:


> It's always in one of the following:
> 
> WHAT sd card did you use (USE only 4gb sd card)?
> WHICH board does your MX box have?
> ...

Click to collapse



I used a 4GB USB stick
The board has HD18 V2.22 printed on it
And I don't believe there are any other issues, when I turn it on I get the splash screen then it restarts and I get the splash screen again but then loads into recovery.

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 AM ----------




BenniBenassi said:


> It's always in one of the following:
> 
> WHAT sd card did you use (USE only 4gb sd card)?
> WHICH board does your MX box have?
> ...

Click to collapse



I love you!!!!!!!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!! I rewrote the file you gave us to a 16GB Kingston Class 4 HC Micro SD and put that in an SD adapter it worked flawlessly like you said!  

I do have a question though, why dose it only seem to work on SD cards? It seems bazar to me, they all do the same thing, I mean sure they have different I/O speeds but why would that affect it?


----------



## james1089 (Aug 14, 2014)

BenniBenassi said:


> It's always in one of the following:
> 
> WHAT sd card did you use (USE only 4gb sd card)?
> WHICH board does your MX box have?
> ...

Click to collapse



The rom at present is working fine, when I flashed last time I used usb stick from recovery. As I said now recovery has done 1, tried to install CWM seemed to go well but reboot to recovey or bootloader just restarted android, after a long wait. I will have to find a 4gb sd card and see if it helps thanks for the info. Is this method possible under Linux.


----------



## Tonytthor (Aug 14, 2014)

*help*



focus1400 said:


> hi thanks for the advice but after install and reboot nothing but the android logo on screen any suggestion would be gratefull thanks for your rom anyway
> regards
> dave

Click to collapse



Hel lo, just found your fix and am a newbie so I am not sure how this is done. I downloaded the Hdd tool, I openned it and it shows me my sd card, I double click where it says too and it tells me van not read file is not accessible or file is damaged. This is a brand new sd 4gb I bought today just to try this fix...
My GBOX Midnight mx2 IS STUCK ON MATRICOM LOGO..

Any help would be much appreciated as  I am vacationing in Mexico for 6 months and really don"t want to ship it back to Matricom in Florida...

Thank you 
Tony


----------



## james1089 (Aug 15, 2014)

Tonytthor said:


> Hel lo, just found your fix and am a newbie so I am not sure how this is done. I downloaded the Hdd tool, I openned it and it shows me my sd card, I double click where it says too and it tells me van not read file is not accessible or file is damaged. This is a brand new sd 4gb I bought today just to try this fix...
> My GBOX Midnight mx2 IS STUCK ON MATRICOM LOGO..
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated as  I am vacationing in Mexico for 6 months and really don"t want to ship it back to Matricom in Florida...
> ...

Click to collapse



Format the new card from my computer and try again.  Maybe open the tool with administrator .


----------



## Tonytthor (Aug 15, 2014)

jazz452 said:


> Format the new card from my computer and try again.  Maybe open the tool with administrator .

Click to collapse



Thanks I will try that first....


----------



## james1089 (Aug 15, 2014)

Your recovery image can't be found is what i'm getting with flashify. Seems like I must of wiped it somehow is that even possible?


----------



## Futaba0rus (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, i want some help with unbricking an _aml8726-mx_ tablet. It's Prestigio Multipad Prime Duo, 7" 1024x600 tablet with 16gb internal storage and micro-sd card slot. It has only Power and + - volume buttons.

I've bricked it by flashing official firmware with default recovery. Entered recovery, made wipe, than installed update.zip from sd card. Progress bar started to move, indicating what process is on the way. And than in about 20%(no real percentage was in that recovery) tablet first freezed and than turned off. From this point there was no reaction on buttons, no display(even no backlight) - nothing. Connecting it to PC made the power on light flashing every 1 second(i guess). No device found by PC. I've tried turning on with - and + pressed, with both, without pressing anything - no luck.

So it was deep brick. Later i have found some info about 5th and 6th pins on NAND chip inside tablet, if those pins are connected to each other, after turning on tablet will be discovered by PC as M6 device. That worked! After hours dancing around AML usb flashing tool i was able to boot some uboot on tablet, started some recovery(not on the screen, it's still black as night), connect to recovery with ADB and trying to flash BOOT, BOOTLOADER and RECOVERY. 

What i've tried:
1)adb push boot.img, boot loader.img and recovery.img i get from official firmware for this tablet

2)to make sure what my files now exists on tablet. I've pushed them to /cache/ so 

```
#cd /cache/
#ls
```
and ls told me what my .img files are there

3)tried to flash

```
#flash_image boot /cache/boot.img

#flash_image bootloader /cache/bootloader.img

#flash_image recovery /cache/recovery.img
```

And here is a problem - each of those command gave me that:
error scanning partitions exit with code -1

I can't flash bootloaders and recovery. I've googled for days and still dont get it - why that "partition scaning" errors and what should i try.

If anyone can help me with that, or is there some different method of flashing it - i will be highly appreciated. I've used this tablet for less than a week and now it's totally bricked what i can't bring it back to life.


----------



## james1089 (Aug 19, 2014)

jazz452 said:


> Your recovery partition can't be found is what i'm getting with flashify. Seems like I must of wiped it somehow is that even possible?

Click to collapse



yep or no


----------



## xfim (Sep 5, 2014)

Can I use this for my generic 8726 M3 box f16ref?

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T


----------



## jatoprieto (Sep 5, 2014)

xfim said:


> Can I use this for my generic 8726 M3 box f16ref?
> 
> Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T

Click to collapse




No. It will not work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james1089 (Sep 11, 2014)

Managed to get my recovery back by adb over wifi offa the matricom website guide.


----------



## Hellgamer (Sep 14, 2014)

pinktheater said:


> The process is really simple, but what can I do if the box don't get into recovery mode?
> 
> I power it off, insert the SD card, put the toothpick in the AV, connect the power but the MX2 never goes into recovery.
> 
> Is it all hope lost?

Click to collapse



I had a similar problem, no recovery mode and fixed it when I found this at multi-tv

Get Sdcard.exe, uboot.bin and an image with the usual 3 files in it and extract the contents to your desktop.

Now you need an old windows xp pc or laptop and a sdcard of 4gb or greater
Start Sdtool and choose the uboot.bin and sdcard then press make sdcard
If the card is completed and it un-mounts remove and re-insert it, if it does not un-mount do a safe removal then re-insert it.
Now open the card and put uboot.bin, recovery.img, factory_update_parameter.aml and the image g18ref-ota-20140624.zip onto the root of the card (MUST BE IN ROOT NOT IN A FOLDER)

Ok now safely eject the card and power off your mbox / mx2 etc and pop in the sdcard.
Now power the box up it should boot from the sdcard, flash a new loader and update with the new rom

A few minutes later you have a working box with new firmware and xbmc already installed, and it's ROOTED.


----------



## james1089 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hellgamer said:


> I had a similar problem, no recovery mode and fixed it when I found this at multi-tv
> 
> Get Sdcard.exe, uboot.bin and an image with the usual 3 files in it and extract the contents to your desktop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.matricom.net/index.php?topic=12044.msg23990#msg23990 
This so simple.


----------



## silvajdm (Sep 16, 2014)

*.*

are we able to use a use memory stick to load the files to the android box or it has to be a sdcard ?


----------



## kozmo2k4 (Sep 23, 2014)

silvajdm said:


> are we able to use a use memory stick to load the files to the android box or it has to be a sdcard ?

Click to collapse



To boot using external recovery? No, needs to be an SD Card. To flash a ROM while booted into recovery? Yes, you can load a ROM from USB by selecting it in the recovery.

Sent from my TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## polys643 (Sep 23, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Esemarcus (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, I have a tvbox mx2 (g18ref) that I bricked with a bad software. I'll use the methods that you say but my pcb hasn't reset button and I fell lost ... How I can enter in recovery without reset button? 
Tnx for your attention and sorry for my poor english


----------



## giantj (Nov 9, 2014)

*Using USB to upgrade after Successful Recovery*

Hi Benni,
I followed your method using 1.1.5+ and it installed fine and the old Matricom Android version was running. However, I was hoping once this was working to install the OpenElec firmware from a USB stick as I had done previously. 

But when I go back the to system recovery menu, and goto 'apply an update from EXT' and then update from udisk - no files show up. I've tried on a different box (which has the OpenElec firmware on it) and the same USB does work.

I can see that the sd card is still showing all it's zip files when attempting to apply an update - does it have to be placed on the sd card after updating to 1.1.5+?

Thanks,
GJ


----------



## piperider (Nov 23, 2014)

BenniBenassi said:


> Since you have cropped out the board hardware version that is need to identify the board and reply to your question, I will do the same and crop out my reply below the line..

Click to collapse



********************************************************************************

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

I didn't crop anything out on purpose I was trying to show the wifi connection thanks for your help


----------



## Isis111 (Nov 27, 2014)

I apologize for the noob question in advance. Even though I've been on XDA for a long time I've never worked on a Gbox MX2 to I'm a noob all over again. Will flashing this rom give me root, or is there another exploit to gain root on the Gbox mx2. All android devices have there own little quirks and I really don't want to be foolish and brick this thing.

Thanks
Krissy 




BenniBenassi said:


> *WARNING, IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING, THEN DO NOT DO IT.*
> 
> *1) THE PROCESS IS ENTIRELY AUTOMATED.
> 2) NO NEED TO MANUALLY INSTALL ANYTHING ONCE THE PROCESS IS STARTED.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Katrachoboy19 (Dec 22, 2014)

*MX BOX*

I followed the instructions step by step i get an error saying getprop less than initial build


----------



## ryandunbar (Dec 30, 2014)

*1GB or 2GB SD Card*



BenniBenassi said:


> *WARNING, IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING, THEN DO NOT DO IT.*
> 
> *1) THE PROCESS IS ENTIRELY AUTOMATED.
> 2) NO NEED TO MANUALLY INSTALL ANYTHING ONCE THE PROCESS IS STARTED.
> ...

Click to collapse





> Hi,
> 
> How to un-brick this box.
> G-Box Midnight rev 2.2, 4GB Storage, 1GB RAM, A9 Neon CPU.
> ...

Click to collapse



I currently only have a 2GB SD card.
can this be done using a usb stick ?

Thanks.


----------



## ryandunbar (Dec 31, 2014)

*unbrick mx2 g-box help*



BenniBenassi said:


> *WARNING, IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING, THEN DO NOT DO IT.*

Click to collapse



How to un-brick this box.
G-Box Midnight rev 2.2, 4GB STorage, 1GB RAM, A9 Neon CPU.
was running "Linux inside, XBMC 12.2" tried to update to android firmware 1.2.2.
now only getting black screen.
Can't get into recovery, even if i am there no way to be sure.

btw: I can use the power button on the reboot, to make the blue light turn red (off) or blue again (on).

Thanks


----------



## ryandunbar (Dec 31, 2014)

BenniBenassi said:


>

Click to collapse


*

I have a:
device =  G-Box Midnight MX2 rev 2.2
mboard = HD18 v2.2  with dboard = A12 v1.1
no display, blue light

I tried you recovery SD. it did not work.

Is there any other way?

Thanks.*


----------



## hamimorgan (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi

so ive downloaded rar extracted rar used hdd to put it onto usb. Ive tried to get it onto box using the toothpick method. Im only getting a blank screen with a constant red light on box nothing else.   IS the box finished then ?



regards


----------



## Loik88 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello
The essence of the problem - there is a device TV Box U6D
A standard set of AML8726-MX - G18REF - 1G / 4G
Upgrade led to brick :silly: - black screen
But !!! respond to the remote, that is, the indicator shows the ON-OFF
Looking for all sorts of ways, including *#12* - yet
to no avail ... In the photo there Nand, and pads,
but then, all resources about this is written is very vague ...
Maybe you have a tip 
Thank you in advance...

...   *FOTO_1*   ...   *FOTO_2*   ...   *FOTO_3*   ...   *FOTO_4*   ...


----------



## joker270691 (Feb 15, 2015)

*Prestigio PAD2411*

Hey guys ! I have android stick PRESTIGIO PAD2411. I've tried to change firmware but it looks I totally bricked it. Blue led doesn't work at all. Device starts to boot and it hangs on the boot screen. You can see boot picture and nothing more happens. I tried to leave it for a few minutes but no result. Also I can not enter recovery.... To enter recovery I make the next steps: remove the power, press recovery button and hold it, then I insert power cable, after few seconds I release recovery button. But nothing happens (before I bricked device recovery worked fine).  I've tried to create rescue sd, but no result. Please, advice !


----------



## Futaba0rus (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, i want some help with unbricking an _aml8726-mx_ tablet. It's Prestigio Multipad Prime Duo, 7" 1024x600 tablet with 16gb internal storage and micro-sd card slot. It has only Power and + - volume buttons.

I've bricked it by flashing official firmware with default recovery. Entered recovery, made wipe, than installed update.zip from sd card. Progress bar started to move, indicating what process is on the way. And than in about 20%(no real percentage was in that recovery) tablet first freezed and than turned off. From this point there was no reaction on buttons, no display(even no backlight) - nothing. Connecting it to PC made the power on light flashing every 1 second(i guess). No device found by PC. I've tried turning on with - and + pressed, with both, without pressing anything - no luck.

So it was deep brick. Later i have found some info about 5th and 6th pins on NAND chip inside tablet, if those pins are connected to each other, after turning on tablet will be discovered by PC as M6 device. That worked! After hours dancing around AML usb flashing tool i was able to boot some uboot on tablet, started some recovery(not on the screen, it's still black as night), connect to recovery with ADB and trying to flash BOOT, BOOTLOADER and RECOVERY. 

What i've tried:
1)adb push boot.img, boot loader.img and recovery.img i get from official firmware for this tablet

2)to make sure what my files now exists on tablet. I've pushed them to /cache/ so 

```
#cd /cache/
#ls
```
and ls told me what my .img files are there

3)tried to flash

```
#flash_image boot /cache/boot.img

#flash_image bootloader /cache/bootloader.img

#flash_image recovery /cache/recovery.img
```

And here is a problem - each of those command gave me that:
error scanning partitions exit with code -1

I can't flash bootloaders and recovery. I've googled for days and still dont get it - why that "partition scaning" errors and what should i try.

If anyone can help me with that, or is there some different method of flashing it - i will be highly appreciated. I've used this tablet for less than a week and now it's totally bricked what i can't bring it back to life.


----------



## edokt (Mar 12, 2015)

*Not Working for me*

Hi 

I try to flash my adndroid box Hd18 V2.2 but it's not working for me
I try with sDhc cards and then a fiend of min said that maybe it's to speed the SDHC format.
So i try with an old SD Card but the same result

The box is always with red LED and somtmes it blinks once.
No image output to tv niegther with HDMi ni with AV cable

Can you help me to resolve my probleme please

Thanks 
Ed


----------



## mrbarbz (Mar 30, 2015)

mistake


----------



## Curtmania (Apr 4, 2015)

ryandunbar said:


> I have a:
> device =  G-Box Midnight MX2 rev 2.2
> mboard = HD18 v2.2  with dboard = A12 v1.1
> no display, blue light
> ...

Click to collapse



I have this device with a "HD18 V2.21" motherboard and a "A12 v1.1" daughterboard, and the procedure fails for me as well..
It was purchased from DX (SKU# 164039) - Description = "Android 4.0 Google TV Player w/ Wi-Fi / 1GB RAM / 4GB ROM - Black"  -- Does not seem to exist at DX anymore

I made some UART logs of the process..  Is it NAND size maybe causing the problem?  Much of the weirdness seems related to nand.

I did these steps:

1) - Make sure MX device is powered off and power cable removed.
2) - Insert SD card you just created.
3) -  Insert a match or a toothpick to reset hole - you will feel a click. (it is the AV hole in the back)
4) - Power on the MX box by inserting power cable, while holding the match in the reset hole.
5) - It will boot to recovery and start installing ROM.
6) - After finishing it will give 2 errors - these do not matter.

The log from this bootup with sd & match is here:
(XDA's noob filter wont let me post links to the log, so I'll just paste the pastebin post id - add it to the back of their URL after a slash)

PASTEBIN: mKPpab5T

At that point in the process I see the dead droid and the two errors on my HDMI display

7) - Remove power cable and insert it again, the device will boot as MATRICOM MIDNIGHT G-BOX MX2

The Log of this failing is here: (HDMI display stays black, but does get a signal)

PASTEBIN: YuBF0gvU

Anyone have a suggestion how to make this a Matricom device?


----------



## mr.raw (Apr 29, 2015)

edokt said:


> Hi
> 
> I try to flash my adndroid box Hd18 V2.2 but it's not working for me
> I try with sDhc cards and then a fiend of min said that maybe it's to speed the SDHC format.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have same problem. Box seems dead.


----------



## cougar214 (May 27, 2015)

Ok. I have tried your burn tool multiple times and no matter HOW I select the files, nothing burns to my sd card. The program opens, shows me all my drives, asks me to select a SOURCE, but no SOURCE can be selected,I:E your Matricom image. All it want's to select, over and over again, is the sd card, nothing more. Some clear instructions on how to even use this program might have been a good idea. Just my opinion, like a$$%^&, everyone has one....lol This program is asking for a disc drive to copy so how are you supposed to select a IMAGE FILE as the source? SOmeone please do tell just in case i somehow went stupid, highly unlikely though.

EDIT: Nevermind. I got it working. Something went wonky with the program. I uninstalled then reinstalled and it worked fine then.


----------



## robthegob (Jun 30, 2015)

*Help unbrick HD18 V2.22*

I have tried this method to no avail I get no signal what so ever hdmi or av please please help
I also have a A808 V1.1 that only boots to a 2d androis after my "friend said install EmbER on it and now cant reflash ANYTHING
PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!
Regards Rob


----------



## robthegob (Jul 2, 2015)

*HELP!!!*

hi can you help it worked ish I have no sound and every time I reboot it hdmi wont work so I have to set it up with the AV can you please advise
also I cant get into recovery to install stock rom


----------



## DarcioManuel (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello
I have ugoos M8 , yesterday when I tried to update the firmware , loanding stuck at 80 % ! I waited several minutes but nothing happened! After removing the power adapter, the device not connected again, the standby light is off
Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## Fantomcat (Aug 3, 2015)

*I think its dead*

Tried everything, Black screen, no logo, no android man, no nothing.  Tried reset methods, reset button does not do anything Brickybrickbrick cant get any response from the box, only life it has is the power LED is on when cable is connected. Just trying now to leave it  on, left reset button depressed  for about 2 minutes now I have released the reset  button and just going to leave it and see if the SD card is running or flashing or whatever.   I think its dead though, no life no response. I  will post if it does anything, else  we can safely say it will go into the bin.:crying:


----------



## mrch1ppy (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guy's

Can anyone please help unbrick old mx board type 8726mx_v1.1  

 Can I use the nand reset as I canot get bootloader anymore as I had a failed openelec install. 

Now just shows openelec splash screen.


----------



## free2saute (Sep 22, 2015)

Will this work on this box I also can't boot in recovery any help would be awesome


----------



## tyokoza (Oct 24, 2015)

*@9 Amlogic mx dead after using this flash*

I did create a sd card and have the needed files from this post, toothpick  reset, update or installation ended with no errors in my case, i selected reboot and box turned off and wont turn on anymore.
the red light is solid and the remote wont urn it on or off, unplugging the box is the only solution to have it off, my tv doesn't seems to have any signal coming in after installation, i try using the same memory card and the toothpick method and now the  recovery menu doesn't even boots , any idea of what to do to at least have my recovery coming on, i will try openelec just to test if it will do any better !!!

Thank you in advance to any replay


----------



## diz4dat (Oct 28, 2015)

*Firmware for AML8726-mxs naxa core tablet Pc*



ruyzalim said:


> Thank you very much

Click to collapse



AML8726-mx NAXA Core Tablet PC
Sorry I saw the title of this discussion and it says tablet and I went through it and I don't see anything on my Tablet. My tablet is stuck on the logo "ANDROID". Do you know where I can find the firmware(AML8726-MXS). I've tried Google and no luck there.
Please Help


----------



## GPSSlovakia (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi,

I have Tablet Ferguson TV7  (AMLogic AML8726-MX) but I cannot enter Recovery.  Also I have bootloop, logo shows but then it reboots.  

Any help ?

Thanx.


----------



## sekhanda (Jul 23, 2016)

estebanjs said:


> Hi, I just downloaded the image and the "HHD Raw Copy Tool" and copied the image with this tool into my SD Card, following the steps on this tutorial. I put the SD into my HD 18 v2.22, put an toothpick in the AV and plug the AC into the device, now the power led is Blue but i can't get video from the HDMI. It's been 10 minutes since y power it up. How do I know if it's installing the ROM? Thanks! :good:

Click to collapse



Hi I am having the same issue. Don't see any progress bars. I followed you instructions to the "T". I am using a GBox Midnight MX2. Any ideas


----------



## micbyte (Feb 2, 2017)

*MX2 still bricked after HDD Raw*

Hi and thank you for your expertise I know this is years old however i wanted to get my gbox 2 hd18 2.22 up and running for my mom, I am fairly techy and this failed all attempts have failed.
The box had Openelec on it and I wanted to revert back to factory fw when i did that it died, for lack of a better word... Is this an Openelec issue perhaps? Sorry I do not do code or program 
Is there a OpenElec firmware install that may be able to revive?

thank you



jackhill said:


> Thanks for this
> 
> Question, I thought Matricom prevented loading their firmware on non Matricom boxes, will this definitely work on a DroidTV MX?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## kozetablet (Jun 14, 2017)

My MX TV box has the blue light, but shows nothing on the TV after a failed firmware update. I can't get into recovery either. Does anyone happen to have the STOCK FIRMWARE IMAGE (.img) file for the MX box? Thanks!


----------



## Raytwente (Aug 1, 2017)

*How do I get it installed via usb tool ??*

How do I get it installed via usb tool ?? hey stok inthe  licht



QUOTE=BenniBenassi;45851038]I have no idea but I think NOT.






Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app[/QUOTE]


----------

